# Problem accessing Network Storage Device from Sony Bravia LCD TV



## Noggy1 (Jan 29, 2005)

Hi

I am not sure if this is the right formum for this question, but two weeks ago, I brought a Sony Bravia LCD TV, and connected its Ethernet Port to my Netgear ADSL Router. Also connected to my Router is my Western Digital Network Storage Device.

When select Videos from my TV it recognises my Network Storage Device and it sees my MPEG files in the shared folder. However, when I select an MPEG file, it starts to play it, and then stops of 10 seconds saying there is no play back available. When I connect my laptop to my TV, and place the same file in a shared folder for Windows Media Player, I have absolutely no problem. I even have the same problem with MP3 files as well! So, can some explain and help me as to what is happening plus how I can successfully play any file from my Network Storage Device to through my TV?

Thanks


----------

